# Going to my boyfriend's family's wedding!



## itsnotok (Apr 8, 2014)

Going to my workplace today and then my new boyfriends family's wedding.. I'm nervous but excited and trying my best to have a positive mindset about it. It's gonna be difficult but my mom cheered me up yesterday. In social situations I freeze up and I probably won't have the courage to dance..but we'll see how it goes!

Updates later!


----------



## Whywontyoutalktome (Feb 28, 2013)

lol Failoutboy! That is a funny way to phrase it.

Meeting the boyfriend's family is always tough but you'll do fine. Try to get out and dance just once. Especially if it's a line dance or something where everyone's out on the floor. No one will notice. try to talk to the people at your table.


----------

